# Mixed race donor for caucasian couple?



## Seewhy? (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi ya,

Are there any Caucasian lesbian couples out there being offered mixed race donors on the NHS or are we just special? 



CYx


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

We went private but were explicitly told a Black or mixed race donor would not be made available to us (not that we asked) because there was such a shortage of suitable donors for Black or mixed race families and also because we had no knowledge of a different culture that we could help the child to connect with.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

we went privately too, and we were only offered donors that fitted (ish) to our ethnic/cultural backgrounds ... 

did you ask for that kind of donor CY?  or was it a bit random that you were offered it?


----------



## Seewhy? (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi ya, 

it was all a bit random!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

you have got NHS tx   how did you manage that ... where abouts are u getting treated... i wanna be part of your PCT 

how very random to offer you that what did you say?


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Our clinics have always said that it was a no-no, how strange..you must be special..


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

gosh I thought that black donors were v rare, as you see the posts on the donor eggs/sperm thread searching for them.  I thought they matched with your own or partners charastceristics?


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

I would suggest contacting the clinic, just to make sure they havent made a mistake!
S x x


----------

